

Ask HN: A credit card swiper for authorize.net? - marcusEting

I have a non-profit client who wants to be able to accept credit card donations at charity events. They have an authorize.net account and are looking at http://www.usbswiper.com/<p>I've also seen https://squareup.com/<p>Have you used any mobile credit card solutions and what did you think of them?
======
trafficlight
I don't have a lot of experience with them, but I'll share my thoughts on the
2 I have used.

I have a Square swiper that I use with my Droid X. I don't use it very often,
but it seems to work well. Square's pricing is really good if you are doing
low volume or low value transactions.

I just had a client that ordered one of Intuit's GoPayment swipers. It
apparently doesn't work with every Android phone; it doesn't work with a Droid
X or Droid X2. It did work alright with a iPhone 4S. I didn't think the swiper
itself was as good as Square's.

